# Help with ID and values... Thanks!



## Hanwei (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I was just given this old film camera and lenses and would like to identify one of the lenses and confirm the value of everything.  I'm a digital guy and may decide to sell this film setup.

From what I can tell, the Olympus OM-2n w/50mm f1.8 is worth around $125 USD together... and the 80-205mm is worth about $10-20.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Can anyone ID the 28mm f2.8 lens and give me an idea of its value?

And if anyone has info on any of these (do I have anything special?) it'd be much appreciated.  

Thanks in advance, guys! 

Hanwei


----------



## compur (Oct 15, 2012)

People buy film cameras to use.  They want to know if it WORKS and other aspects of its condition besides just outer cosmetic appearance.  Film cameras such as this that aren't working perfectly with clean functional optics have little monetary value to buyers.

In addition, Japanese cameras of this vintage almost always need at least new light seals before they can be used regardless of their history.

The 28mm lens is identified on the name ring at the front of the lens.

If you want to sell it and don't honestly know about its condition than I suggest listing it as an auction on eBay or Craigslist, etc honestly stating your lack of knowledge of its condition and selling it "as is" and take what you can get for it which won't be a whole lot.

The figure you quoted seems pretty high to me but, in any case, only a camera that the seller can assure the buyer is in perfect working order could approach that kind of price.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah, the rare *Super Photo 28mm f/2.8 MC*  (multi-coated!!!!) lens...estimated worth in OM mount, with rubber lens shade...$14.95. Maybe a full fifteen dollars on a good day. The OM-2 and the 50/1.8 Zuiko is the best part of the setup, but as Compur was saying, I think $125 is too much money...a local pawn shop in the city has had a black OM-4 for six MONTHS at $139 with a 50/1.8 Zuiko...and it just sits there...the market for film gear is very weak right now, since there are millions of cameras, and at places like Goodwill, newer camera and lens set-ups bring $29-$49...for newer, AF Canons and Minoltas...


----------



## SCraig (Oct 15, 2012)

It's sad to.  The OM-2N was a wonderful camera in its day.  Some very interesting and unique features for that era.  I have one at home and while it has no real worth I wouldn't sell it for anything because of the way I got it.


----------



## Hanwei (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses guys.  They're much appreciated.  And Compur, you're right, I have no idea how any of it functions (and probably will never know).  Derrel, thanks for the 28mm lens ID and value... I googled "Super Foto 28mm" with no results for some reason.  

I didn't get this gear in any sentimental way... so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it now.  I guess I'll see if any friends want it first... then put it up onto Craigslist.  

Thanks again!
Hanwei


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

Hanwei said:


> Thanks for all of your responses guys.  They're much appreciated.  And Compur, you're right, I have no idea how any of it functions (and probably will never know).  Derrel, thanks for the 28mm lens ID and value... I googled "Super Foto 28mm" with no results for some reason.
> 
> I didn't get this gear in any sentimental way... so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it now.  I guess I'll see if any friends want it first... then put it up onto Craigslist.
> 
> ...




No results becasue the SUper Photo "brand" was probably made for a specific retailer. The name plate just threads onto the lens...it was probably sold under MULTIPLE names...I have never once heard of Super Photo..it is not a manufacturer's name or brand,per se, but a "*retailer's brand*". The larger mail-order stores (remember those???) used to contarct with multiple OEM lens makers; the OEM companies would supply the lenses for "whoever" bought enough units to merit a store name. Like "Quantaray"...a "brand" that Ritz and Kitz have sold for many years; like fopr example the "Quantaray" 19-35mm zoom...which I believe was made by Cosina, in their factories, but sold under differing names. Today, the biggest example I can think of is Samyang; aka Bower; aka Vivitar Series 1; aka __________. SAME lenses, sold under multiple brands, all across the world. Now, the Osawa "brand" tele-zoom...Osawa was another low cost "brand" that I have seen many times. These store-branded lenses were almost always LOW-cost, high-ish markup lenses, designed to create "package deals" for camera buyers, and profits for store owners, and spiffs and commish for sales people. hence, the est. $15 price I quoted you. I bought a similar wide last summer for $12 at a yard sale, in IMMACULATE condition!!! Works great too!


----------



## Hanwei (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotcha.  Very interesting.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## panblue (Nov 8, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Ah, the rare
> 
> 
> 
> *Super Photo 28mm f/2.8 MC*  (multi-coated!!!!) lens...estimated worth in OM mount, with rubber lens shade...$14.95. Maybe a full fifteen dollars on a good day. The OM-2 and the 50/1.8 Zuiko is the best part of the setup, but as Compur was saying, I think $125 is too much money...a local pawn shop in the city has had a black OM-4 for six MONTHS at $139 with a 50/1.8 Zuiko...and it just sits there...the market for film gear is very weak right now, since there are millions of cameras, and at places like Goodwill, newer camera and lens set-ups bring $29-$49...for newer, AF Canons and Minoltas...




 LOL nice

 The puke green MC is a sign an of an _enormo_ lens factory in Japan..i forget which, that made shedloads of 2.8/28s and 2.8/135 lenses for brands...'Super Paragon' lenses have the same styling (PK mount), Makinon, Hannimex Import. The diamond-shaped witness mark is another hallmark of theirs.

That manufacturer might be "Cimko"..not sure..google it.


----------



## panblue (Nov 8, 2012)

Cima Kogaku (Cimko)

Google


----------

